# Lowered Price! Custom PC with Extras!



## DisturbedA7X (Sep 12, 2013)

If you or anyone you know needs a new computer, I'd "love you long time" if you or the person you know would consider buying mine! All specs and general information in the description! http://www.ebay.com/itm/290974414025?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

The extras are the monitors, keyboard, mouse, and VGA to DVI adapter (more info on eBay!)


----------

